

Show HN: Customizable meditation timer with ability to track sessions - remouherek
http://zenfriend.com

======
remouherek
The idea for this app has been based on my positive experiences with
RunKeeper. I wanted to have something similar for my meditation, to keep me
accountable and motivated.

While we are based in Europe (Switzerland), most of our users are from the US
(California actually). So a number of tech people and entrepreneurs are
already using our app.

Would love some feedback. What can we do better?

~~~
fe1ix
Hi Remo, I'm not (yet?) into meditation hence I've have not tested your app
and therefore cannot give you any feedback on it. Nevertheless, I really like
the way how you openly communicate your findings throughout your startup
process. I see that you interact heavily with your customer base. That's great
and interesting to follow. Your post here is underlining your open mindset.
Keep up the good and well thought out work. felix

~~~
remouherek
Hi Felix, thank you so much for your kind words. I really appreciate it. Yes
it's true, we're following a Lean Startup (and YC) approach by listening and
talking to users.

I suppose that you have discovered my project log :). If anyone else wants to
check it out, it's where I share everything that I learn from building and
running this app: [http://remo.fm/zenfriend-app/](http://remo.fm/zenfriend-
app/)

(it unfortunately hasn't been updated in a while, that's why I didn't mention
it. I plan to submit it to HN once I've updated it)

